# Refilling Calor bottles in FRANCE



## adonisito (Dec 21, 2011)

Can it be done, if so, does anyone know where? Reading between the lines of other posts I think its possible. I understand there's some problem with 80% fill. Failing that we'll buy a French bottle and regulator.


----------



## witzend (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi don't know about filling bottle but french bottles are easy obtained as are regulators I bought Propane bottles and reg from Intermarche 1 euro deposit for bottle


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw this thread this morning but held off as I assumed that someone more experienced and knowledgeable than I am might come along. As no one has I'll try to answer your question.

Filling Calor cylinders is dangerous and not to be undertaken by anyone who is not an expert and doesn't have the right equipment. Don't take risks to save a few pounds. There are systems on the market, of which Gaslow is probably the most popular. I have had this on my last two 'vans and it is excellent. They look like normal cylinders and replace your existing 6 or 11kg bottles. They can be fitted with an external filling point and filling them is just like putting in petrol. LPG is available all over Europe and is plentiful in France but less so in Spain. Even in Spain though as soon as one cylinder expires you will have days or weeks before the second one runs out so you've time to find a garage that sells it. All refillable systems have an automatic cut off when they are 80% full.

Gaslow isn't cheap to install but in my opinion is worth every penny. No more lugging huge cylinders, no more disposing of half-full Calor cylinders because you want to leave for Europe with two full ones, and the reassurance of knowing that you can fill up anywhere in Europe. You will need different adaptors though for certain countries but they're not too expensive.

There is also this system where you refill each bottle separately Safefill | Safe and Easy to Refill LPG Gas Cylinders but I much prefer Gaslow where the cylinders are connected and switch seamlessly from one to another. Some garages are not keen on filling cylinders but when I fill my 'van using the external filler point they probably assume that the engine runs on LPG and there is never a problem.

It's a complex subject so get back if you need more help. None of these systems are cheap and it will take a long time to recover the cost (LPG from garages is much cheaper than Calor bottles) but the advantages far outweigh the initial expense. Here a link to Gaslow Gaslow Refillable LPG Cylinder Systems For Sale at The Gaslow Centre Online Store


----------



## Firefox (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes it can be done. Fill your *empty* bottle 80% full, no more, by buying the right amount of gas from the pump meter and then cross checking the weight on scales, subtracting the weight of the empty bottle to find the weight of the gas you have bought. 

You can buy an adaptor to fit UK bottles. Mine has a screw thread in the brass to fit a further piece which will take a fitting for other countries filling pumps. 

So you will need the right kit and an understanding of what you are doing, but the answer is yes it can be done if you have the right kit and the knowledge. Don't do it otherwise as it is dangerous.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 22, 2011)

Mentioned this before but I have had my calor gas bottled filled by a company in Belgium called Praktigas many times without any problems. You roll up, hand them your bottle and they fill it there and then in front of you. If it can be done there I don't see why it can't be done in France.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 22, 2011)

Haaamster said:


> Mentioned this before but I have had my calor gas bottled filled by a company in Belgium called Praktigas many times without any problems. You roll up, hand them your bottle and they fill it there and then in front of you. If it can be done there I don't see why it can't be done in France.



I have also had a bottle filled in Belgium at Westgas near Yrpes.  In that case it was a German bottle.  As has been said take the bottle to the filling plant they weigh it and fill to the exact amount on the scales.   Calor bottles are on loan from Calor Gas Ltd  you do not own them.  In the hire agreement is a clause that they are only to be filled by Calor Gas Ltd.

In practice i have never been able to stop an Autogas pump at an exact point as you press a button and wait for the pump to start and when you relese it the pump does not stop immediately and that is filling my 85 litre tank never mind filling a 13 kg bottle with no cutoff at 80%.

John


----------



## adonisito (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for all that, very useful info.


----------



## Manu1 (Dec 22, 2011)

adonisito said:


> Can it be done, if so, does anyone know where? Reading between the lines of other posts I think its possible. I understand there's some problem with 80% fill. Failing that we'll buy a French bottle and regulator.



Have a look on Ebay....type in Gas Adapter, been using one for years....No Problem ! !

Phil


----------

